# Masonry Fire pit



## fakie99 (Nov 18, 2008)

this is a firepit we built for a client a couple of years ago. it is constructed w/segmental concrete retaining wall material. i now have a design where i'd like to spec out an identical firepit for another client, but they'd like to have the outside of the pit match the manufactured stone on their home. 

i plan on installing a footer and blocking up, and installing mfd stone on the outside. but i am thinking it might be a good idea to install fire brick on the inside of the pit. is this necessary? with 8" deep CMUs, will there be enough heat transfer from the fire to affect the cultured stone on the outside?

thanks,

jim


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, it is necessary to line it with firebrick, always. Here is what that firepit you built looks like now:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Without fire brick, CMU's and Allen block pop apart like popcorn, a little bit every fire.


----------



## fakie99 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> Yes, it is necessary to line it with firebrick, always. Here is what that firepit you built looks like now:



funny....it didn't look like that last time i was there. and i wasn't really asking about SRWs and firepits. I haven't had the problem you're talking about - in fact, alot of Mfrs (Fendt, Unilock, etc) support building firepits w/SRW. 

my question was about masonry construction and it would appear that firebrick would be essential in that case. 

thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Please show me manufacturers certification for SRW firepit usage. That is, direct flame certification, not wrap.


----------



## fakie99 (Nov 18, 2008)

i'm not here to argue about SRW usage for firepits. myself, and colleagues of mine, have constructed pits in this manner for years. 

the question was on masonry construction, and i believe it's been answered.

thanks.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

yes your firepit needs to be lined with fire brick.if not it will look like the pic tscar posted.if you think we are wrong in your backyard place a few cmu into a pit and burn it for a few days.what isnt black will turn red.over time the they will bust apart and not be worth a damn.
i have used block to hold up a water barrel in the winter and built fire under it to warm the water.before the job is over the block have busted.


----------



## chicojones (Mar 11, 2009)

we did a circular fire pit with the same retaining wall block connected to a circular paver patio. we wanted to line it with fire brick but the owner refused, he didn't like how it looked. instead he put in one of those circle shaped copper pits on a stand that you buy at lowes. there's about a 2' and 1/2 distance left around the copper stand with a metal mess like top. the owner has had no problems burning in the copper stand. the stand is the same height is the wall. i wouldn't suggest using the retaining walls to hold direct fire for the same reason stated by everyone elese. its just not made for that.

if you dont want to use fire brick, buy a fire pit stand that is significantly smaller and put it inside.


----------



## MasonryPro (Apr 7, 2009)

*Always needed!*

Regular clay and concrete is not designed to take more than a hot summer day, most likely no more than 200 - 300 degrees maximum. A fire with hot coals can reach up to 1800 degrees - and you can guess what happens.

Most firebrick are usually tested to take 1800 to 2000 degrees. The only other option is to use refractory concrete, which can take up to 3000 degrees, as it is made with a ceramic, fibrous material.

Mastercraft Masonry
Professional Masonry Since 1974
Oregon / Washington


----------



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

Agreed the without firebrick, they will pop apart like popcorn(well put above, I could not have said it any better).


----------

